
#1 YC marketing mistake (request for feedback) - PaulMontreal
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fcWhHnsTCLsO3iIok09YJOFnh7bzsPmYgaPK9N4-22c/edit?usp=sharing
======
PaulMontreal
First draft of a post I'm working on about YC marketing and telling a complete
story about your technical product. Would love your feedback / comments.
What's useful, what isn't, what's missing, is it boring, does it make sense?
(You can comment directly on the doc) Cheers. Paul

